# H: Awesome and Painted Grey Knights Armor W: YOUR SOUL!!! (and moniez)



## Trevy the Great (Jan 25, 2010)

Hey kids, I have a fairly sizable Grey Knights army that runs 38 models and around 2,000 points. It is all fully painted to a very high standard.

All in all, the army includes:
-10 Terminators/Paladins
-25 Power Armored Grey Knights (8 with Psycannons and 3 Justicars)
-1 Librarian
-1 Grand Master/Brother Captain
-1 Inquisitor/Assassin



















All of the Terminators/Paladins are armed differently and with the following wargear:
-1 Paladin Apothecary (converted from the old metal Terminators) w/ Nemesis Force Sword

-1 Terminator w/ Nemesis Falchion and Incinerator
-1 Terminator w/ Nemesis Force Sword and Incinerator
-1 Terminator w/ Nemesis Falchions and Psycannon
-1 Terminator w/ Nemesis Halberd and Incinerator
-1 Terminator w/ Nemesis Daemon Hammer and Stormbolter
-1 Terminator w/ Nemesis Warding Stave and Stormbolter
-1 Terminator w/ Brotherhood Banner and Stormbolter
-1 Terminator w/ Nemesis Halberd and Stormbolter
-1 Terminator w/ Nemesis Falchions and Stormbolter




























The following model is from the Infinity range, and I use her alternatively as an Inquisitor or an Callidus Assassin.










The two characters are both Terminator-armored and painted to a very high quality. The Librarian has had a head-swap to give him a Terminator head and the Grand Master has had some minor conversion, namely the banner on his back and a sword from the Terminator kit.



















I'm looking for around $500 USD for this army including shipping. I will ship anywhere and the cost of shipping is included in the price, so don't worry yourself. If you are interested, please contact me by any available method of communication - telepathy, carrier pigeon, Morse code etc.
E-mail works fine too.

This army will be publicly available for a few days, but should there be little or no interest within about a week I will be putting it up as an eBay auction.

For more information or more awesome models, check out www.trevyspaintingtable.com.


----------



## lord marcus (Nov 25, 2007)

A bit to steep for me, although painted mini's don't always go for that much either. good luck!


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

So your paint job is worth around 350$? I think it's fair to say you should move on to eBay. See if any fish will bite.


----------



## Trevy the Great (Jan 25, 2010)

MetalHandkerchief said:


> So your paint job is worth around 350$?


Not even close. The base models themselves cost around $275.00.


----------



## lord marcus (Nov 25, 2007)

So its worth $225 then? I really don't get it. Most people like to paint thier own stuff.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Trevy the Great said:


> Not even close. The base models themselves cost around $275.00.


Maybe if you buy locally or from GW direct... That's not what people do though.


----------



## Trevy the Great (Jan 25, 2010)

This army has been posted on eBay at the following link:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260795514480&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

lord marcus said:


> So its worth $225 then? I really don't get it. Most people like to paint thier own stuff.



Fuck, I would charge more than that to paint the power armored guys alone.


Good luck Trey. Don't listen to the haters. :victory:


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Hate to say it but your asking to much, the Power Weapons look amazing but the armor is standard quality.


----------



## Trevy the Great (Jan 25, 2010)

Cheers, for the power weapons! xD
The armor is a three-stage drybrush on a black undercoat - it's pretty simple but I think it creates a nice, bright highlight.

For those who are interested, this army is still on eBay at the following link:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260804536690&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

There is a bid on it, so this is your last chance to bid! :|

I also took some higher quality photos of the models, which can be viewed at the following URL:
http://www.trevyspaintingtable.com/apps/blog/show/7470588-new-grey-knight-pics

Here's a teaser! xD


----------



## Angelus Censura (Oct 11, 2010)

Looks good to me, and hell, even if no one else bids, I would definitely not be dissapointed with 400$ if I were you. 4 days left, I'm sure you will get a few more hits


----------



## dressd2kill (Apr 27, 2011)

ok my 2 cents, Leave the guy alone all, don't be haters, this is an awesome paint job, and if you are interested in taking on a project I have one for you. Well worth the $500 asking price and almost makes me want to jump on the GK bandwagon.

Good on you Bro


----------

